# A Haunted Antique Radio Build



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Morning all! 

Holy spring has been keeping me busy, but with some effort I have managed to get another prop tutorial complete. This haunted radio is created from EVA foam with a wood structure with room for a bluetooth speaker to add some in theme musical ambience to your haunt/decor! So if you have ever wanted the very odd but unique choice of something like this, check out the tutorial.

Hope everyone is getting excited as for the next spooky season as I know many of us are already preparing their stuff for this coming year!


----------



## wdallen504 (Aug 26, 2017)

Great prop


----------

